# New Contest!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm currently building another AFX drag chassis. The object is to guess the e.t. and mph of the car when done. Closest to e.t and mph ( without going faster ) will win! I will be offering one of my custom winds, or a trued and balanced stock Tjet motor, your choice! Sound good to you guys??

AFX MagTrac, 3ohm 2lam motor w/poly magnets. 20' 7.5" 1/64th scale 1/4 mile, 25.3 volts supplied with batteries. Get your calculators out! I should have some numbers tonight, or tomorrow morning...........

Let's have some fun!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> I'm currently building another AFX drag chassis. The object is to guess the e.t. and mph of the car when done. Closest to e.t and mph ( without going faster ) will win! I will be offering one of my custom winds, or a trued and balanced stock Tjet motor, your choice! Sound good to you guys??
> 
> AFX MagTrac, 3ohm 2lam motor w/poly magnets. 20' 7.5" 1/64th scale 1/4 mile, 25.3 volts supplied with batteries. Get your calculators out! I should have some numbers tonight, or tomorrow morning...........
> 
> ...



Very interesting timing bro. I just freed up a table and was thinking of a Drag Strip. Can you give me some example times?? I have zero experience with HO dragging. ANd very much want to see and do it!!!!!

I appreciate your help and can you show us a picture of your track?? Or a video??:dude:


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Video coming Joe! What's your guess?


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
i'll guess an .545 et and 42 MPh .
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

.409 et @ 61ish mph


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

My guess is .585 @ 41 mph!! Good luck, go fast!!!


----------



## 70ss (Aug 22, 2005)

.370 et 60mph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Video coming Joe! What's your guess?




I will make my guess after seeing a video.:wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

.501 Et @ 39.7 Mph


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok, this video is for Joe. This is NOT the car in question, this is one of my outlaw class Tjets which is faster than the AFX I built.........


----------



## joeslotcar (Mar 12, 2003)

.489 @ 43 mph


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

.410 @ 47 MPH :thumbsup:


----------



## roffutt (Jun 30, 2006)

guess.. .505 @ 38.8765343 mph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Jim 

.432 52mph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok I can't stop watching it!!!!!:freak:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*Sounds like fun Jim so i'll go ..... 51.45 mph and .319 ET Hope you put up another sweet video as well ! 

Bear :wave:*


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

.488 et @ 40.1 mph. entered these numbers lastnite but i guessi did,nt push reply. tjgrig this is a very cool idea. if i win sent it to LD thomas. i,m ridin his coattails .i nothing bout draggin!!! hope i win.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

I will try .4305 @80.21 thanks for the contest. fcb


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Numbers are in guys!!! Keep the guesses coming!! What I'm gonna do is, closest to the numbers in either direction ( faster or slower ), because I know some of you guys have not experienced this format before. There are a couple that are close so far! I'll keep it going until tonight!!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

O.K. call me silly but, how do ya stop? !! some type of pillow device ?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

joegri said:


> O.K. call me silly but, how do ya stop? !! some type of pillow device ?


Exactly!!! Hear that "pop" in the video? I do have some 1/4" square stock I need to put in the shut down area, the downforce magnets help stop the cars. Still need the pillow though! :freak:


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

I invented a *2 speed electric shifter *out of stainless.
Miss the shift, lose the race.
Also made pedals so you don't have to hold a hand controller.
Christmas tree built into the track.......










http://www.daveshoraceway.com


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice setup! Would work great for the slower cars, but with a 0.3 sec pass, the race would be over before it was time to shift!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

What......no one else?? I'll let it go a little longer. C'mon guys!!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

.433 49.2 mph and I did that with a stuffy head so your getting fuzzy math.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

[email protected] 43mph


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Joe, you need to work on your reaction times!!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

.413 50mph


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

yes i am a lil slow to react but as i said i know nothin bout draggin and i,m on ldt,s hip just guessin.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

joegri said:


> yes i am a lil slow to react but as i said i know nothin bout draggin and i,m on ldt,s hip just guessin.


It's all good Joe. I have a free application on my Ipod, Drag Race, and it keeps my mind sharp. If you make it to the end of the track and nothing broke, it's a great day!!!lol!!!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

[email protected]??????


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

.480 @ 45 mph


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

kiwidave said:


> [email protected]??????


Jeez Dave........were ya hiding in my basement???








Do ya want a 3ohm custom wind, 6.6 ohm custom wind, or the trued and balanced stock Tjet arm ( ohms out at 16.4 )?????

Jim Sgrig


----------



## 00'HO (Nov 19, 2004)

tjetsgrig said:


> Nice setup! Would work great for the slower cars, but with a 0.3 sec pass, the race would be over before it was time to shift!


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Yes - would not work for your application.
This is a 1 to .8 sec set up nickle rails, no magnet traction.
10 ft line to line, ruffly 1/8 mile to scale.
Need weelie bar or front weights.
More like real racing.....


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

Howdy:
Congrads Dave: Guess I'll go kiss my sister! Thank god she was a trophy queen at the local track. Thanks Jim fun game.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

00'HO said:


> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Yes - would not work for your application.
> This is a 1 to .8 sec set up nickle rails, no magnet traction.
> 10 ft line to line, ruffly 1/8 mile to scale.
> ...



Well, we run everything from 100% stock Tjets with the skinny tires ( 1.6-2.0 sec times, great side by side racing ), up to the cars that run 0.170 sec in the quarter ( more like top fuel ). With the exception of the stock Tjet class, all classes need wheelie bars. My timing system is capable of scale 60' times ( 18" ), complete bracket and index racing with 2 light staging system, win differential time display,and lane bye run capabilities ( no need to stage a car in the opposite lane )........so, I guess it's like real racing.....


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Well, we run everything from 100% stock Tjets with the skinny tires ( 1.6-2.0 sec times, great side by side racing ), up to the cars that run 0.170 sec in the quarter ( more like top fuel ). With the exception of the stock Tjet class, all classes need wheelie bars. My timing system is capable of scale 60' times ( 18" ), complete bracket and index racing with 2 light staging system, win differential time display,and lane bye run capabilities ( no need to stage a car in the opposite lane )........so, I guess it's like real racing.....




Dude your hooking me. So where do I get wheelis bars and where do they mount???? Do you sell cars?? Or can you make em??


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

WooooHoooo!!! Yay for me!!! Will be in touch Jim.


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

.444sec 33mph


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

king kiwi very good !!!! tj grig thanx for the fun. this has opened my eyes to drag racin!!!!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Dude your hooking me. So where do I get wheelis bars and where do they mount???? Do you sell cars?? Or can you make em??


Hey Joe!!

Yes, I build and sell custom drag chassis and custom wound motors! See attatched photos.......


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

tjetsgrig said:


> Hey Joe!!
> 
> Yes, I build and sell custom drag chassis and custom wound motors! See attatched photos.......




Hi Jim. Just realized who you are and that you were the one to turn me on to this site!!!lol!!! I have a few of your custom winds in a few of my cars and remember now I have drag wind. I will play with that myself, but how do I get the wheelie bar set ups going? :dudeo you have complete chassis or sell em by the part?

I would like to get some T-Jets set up. How can this happen??

By the way that video is great. I watch and watch.:freak:


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

*I love it when a car looks fast sitting still LOL ! Great looker as well as hauling A$$ car !

Bear :wave: *


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

bearsox said:


> *I love it when a car looks fast sitting still LOL ! Great looker as well as hauling A$$ car !
> 
> Bear :wave: *


Hey, thanks Bear!!!! I will be doin' another contest soon. Wanna give everyone a chance!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## bearsox (Apr 22, 2006)

tjetsgrig said:


> Hey, thanks Bear!!!! I will be doin' another contest soon. Wanna give everyone a chance!
> 
> Jim Sgrig


Cool Jim ,


i'll need to recalibrate my calculator LOL ! 

Bear :wave:


----------

